
Millions are already benefiting from the shale revolution - sachalep
https://medium.com/@weirgroup/the-future-s-green-and-that-means-a-key-role-for-fracking-8ba694b05574
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Saving you some clicks: (from the link) "This is an extended version of a
column written for the UK Times newspaper by Weir Group CEO Keith Cochrane and
published on 28 September 2015. "

(from wiki) "The Weir Group plc is an engineering company headquartered in
Glasgow, Scotland. It is listed on the London Stock Exchange and is a
constituent of the FTSE 100 Index. The company operates in over 70 countries
employing approximately 14,000 people focused on mining, oil and gas and power
markets."

